# Tombstone Tutorial Series



## Drachenfang (Jun 28, 2013)

Well it's finally done. My series on how to make Tombstones for Halloween can be found here:


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that link wont work for me..?


----------



## DeadDaddy1993 (Sep 13, 2015)

Awesome video!


----------

